# Legge del taglione



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Iran, applicata legge del taglione*

*Ragazzo sarà accecato come vittima*

_Dieci gocce di acido solforico per occhio: così un giovane iraniano che ha reso cieca una ragazza gettandole in faccia dell'acido, sarà a sua volta accecato in base alla legge islamica del taglione. L'aggressione, confessata dal responsabile, è avvenuta quattro anni fa: la giovane rifiutò le sue insistenti richieste di matrimonio. La sentenza è stata confermata dalla Corte suprema ed è quindi diventata esecutiva._
_La Legge del taglione è un principio in uso presso le popolazioni antiche e consiste nella possibilità riconosciuta a una persona che abbia ricevuto un'offesa di infliggere all'offensore una pena uguale all'offesa ricevuta. Il principio era presente già nel Codice di Hammurabi nel quale la pena per i vari reati è spesso identica al torto o al danno provocato: occhio per occhio, dente per dente.

Il condannato, che si chiama Majid e ha 27 anni, ha confessato di avere gettato l'acido in faccia alla ragazza, Ameneh, di 26, perché questa aveva rifiutato le sue insistenti proposte di matrimonio. L'aggressione è avvenuta quattro anni fa in una strada di Teheran. Inutili sono state le lunghe e costose cure alla quale la giovane è stata sottoposta in Spagna per cercare di salvarle la vista.

"Non dimenticherò mai l'ultima immagine che ho visto, quella di lui che mi aggredisce, e che ritorna in tutti i miei incubi", ha detto Ameneh, rifiutando di concedere a Majid il perdono, che gli risparmierebbe l'esecuzione della pena. Negli ultimi anni sono stati segnalati in Iran altri casi di aggressioni simili da parte di giovani uomini contro ragazze che li avevano respinti._



Letta così non sembra neanche così sbagliata questa legge..


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

letta così ne manca pure un pezzo eh


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> letta così ne manca pure un pezzo eh


in che senso?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Iran, applicata legge del taglione*
> 
> *Ragazzo sarà accecato come vittima*
> 
> ...


 Certo, mettiamoci al livello di questo delinquente... è una legge di merda.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, mettiamoci al livello di questo delinquente... è una legge di merda.


può essere. l'idea di infliggere la stessa pena che hai inflitto a me non sembra così di merda-
sopratutto perchè non è automatica ma lascia alla vittima la decisione.


ps lo sapevo che ci saremmo scornati su questo tred


----------



## Old Benedetto (4 Febbraio 2009)

Discorso delicato questo.
L'antica legge prelatina dell'os fractus.
Se ne potrebbe parlare per anni senza mai venirne a capo.
Forse, Winx Saggia, a placare o quantomeno contenere la sete di vendetta di chi ha subito un grave torto e chiede il ricoscimento delle proprie ragioni, sarebbe sufficiente un sistema giudiziario che funzionasse perlomeno decentemente.
Del resto, e qui mi fermo per non incorrere in banalità, il diritto null'altro è sin dalla sua genesi la necessità imprescindibile di trovare una mediazione ragionevole all'eterno  conflitto socile tra Ordine e Libertà (comprensivo della sua degenerazione, il Caos).
Il rompicoglioni o il moderatore subdolo (ti confesso che non ho capito a quale delle due categorie mi ascrivi).
Buona giornata


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

ma sì, forse pensandoci ho detto una cazzata sull'onda emozionale. E' una legge stupida.
Anche perchè ,alla fine, il fatto che anche lui resti cieco non le ridarà la vista.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Il rompicoglioni o il moderatore subdolo (ti confesso che non ho capito a quale delle due categorie mi ascrivi).
> Buona giornata


non ti ho dato né del rompicoglioni (anzi dicevo che preferisco quelli che lo sono senza filtri) né del moderatore subdolo.
Bonne journeè , toi aussi


----------



## Old Benedetto (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti ho dato né del rompicoglioni (anzi dicevo che preferisco quelli che lo sono senza filtri) né del moderatore subdolo.
> Bonne journeè , toi aussi


Bene.
Cmq non ero offeso.
Mi autoascrivo ottimamente nella prima.
Ma quando necessario padroneggio anche la seconda.
Solo curiosità.
Ciao


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere. l'idea di infliggere la stessa pena che hai inflitto a me non sembra così di merda-
> sopratutto perchè non è automatica ma lascia alla vittima la decisione.
> 
> 
> *ps lo sapevo che ci saremmo scornati su questo tred*
















Esatto, lascia al colpevole la decisione....ti fai fregare dal delinquente così... ti porta al suo livello. Ma ognuno la vede a modo suo, chiaramente. 
Io la vedo così: si può seguire con grandi sforzi una strada che aumenta il "valore" dell'uomo, ed una che lo diminuisce. La decisione spetta a noi, e sono convinto che il nostro modo di sentire e di pensare si riperquota in ogni singolo (anche minimo) aspetto della nostra vita.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì, forse pensandoci ho detto una cazzata sull'onda emozionale. E' una legge stupida.
> *Anche perchè ,alla fine, il fatto che anche lui resti cieco non le ridarà la vista*.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


però un dito negli occhi si potrebbe pure fare no?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere. l'idea di infliggere la stessa pena che hai inflitto a me non sembra così di merda-
> sopratutto perchè non è automatica ma lascia alla vittima la decisione.
> 
> 
> ps lo sapevo che ci saremmo scornati su questo tred


Pero' e' un regredire... millenni di evoluzione ci riportano alla legge del taglione... tantovale tornare nelle caverne


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto, lascia al colpevole la decisione....ti fai fregare dal delinquente così... ti porta al suo livello. Ma ognuno la vede a modo suo, chiaramente.
> Io la vedo così: si può seguire con grandi sforzi una strada che aumenta il "valore" dell'uomo, ed una che lo diminuisce. La decisione spetta a noi, e sono convinto che il nostro modo di sentire e di pensare si riperquota in ogni singolo (anche minimo) aspetto della nostra vita.


c'è da dire che visto che sono ancora al livello in cui se una donna rifiuta un uomo viene "acidata" magari per un pò li c'è ancora bisogno che la loro sorte resti in mano alla donna ... 

non so, come non mi capacito di cosa passi in testa a uno stupratore e a un assassino, non mi capacito di come si può bruciare o buttare acido addosso a una persona


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però un dito negli occhi si potrebbe pure fare no?



Pure una bella sputazzata ci sta


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però un dito negli occhi si potrebbe pure fare no?


 Ma si dai!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Iran, applicata legge del taglione*
> 
> *Ragazzo sarà accecato come vittima*
> 
> ...


*ASU!*

*legge di sto amurabi del caz.:* uno Stato che giudica *L'uomo,* (non il malato )perchè  di questo altri si occuperanno uccessivamente- e infligge la stessa pena come se lui stesso   fosse malato.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' e' un regredire... millenni di evoluzione ci riportano alla legge del taglione... tantovale tornare nelle caverne


quelli già ci stanno...

scusate..ma io non li reggo...quando me li sono visti a milano dare il culo alla facciata del Duomo..li avrei presi TUTTi a calci, e lo dico da agnostica.

non li reggo...non ce la faccio...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2009)

razzista?

si, con quei fanatici lo sono.

sono OTTUSI.

arroganti.

volgari.

violenti.

bast..la smetto qui


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> razzista?
> 
> si, con quei fanatici lo sono.
> 
> ...


mi sa che mi manca un pezzo


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelli già ci stanno...
> 
> scusate..ma io non li reggo...*quando me li sono visti a milano dare il culo alla facciata del Duomo..*li avrei presi TUTTi a calci, e lo dico da agnostica.
> 
> non li reggo...non ce la faccio...


Fortunatamente ci sono altri milanesi DOC che non la pensano come te  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peys...d_smilies/2.gif[/IMG]   fficial&hs=VFf&q=corr​


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fortunatamente ci sono altri milanesi DOC che non la pensano come te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me ha dato profondo fastidio.
sia la prima volta che la seconda.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Scusate non vedo il video e nella mia ignoranza non so cos'è successo. In che senso han dato il culo al duomo?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a me ha dato profondo fastidio.
> sia la prima volta che la seconda.


Brugole' hai visto il filmato? Ascolta Dario Fo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono d'accordo con lui


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusate non vedo il video e nella mia ignoranza non so cos'è successo. In che senso han dato il culo al duomo?


stavano manifestando pro palestina e casualmente è venuta l'ora di pregare proprio davanti al duomo di milano.
indi si sono messi tutti a pregare


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> razzista?
> 
> si, con quei fanatici lo sono.
> 
> ...


 In molti casi è vero micia, ma non è colpa loro... eravamo così anche noi prima dell'illuminismo. E pian pianino ci stiamo ritornando... ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In molti casi è vero micia, ma non è colpa loro... eravamo così anche noi prima dell'illuminismo. E pian pianino ci stiamo ritornando... ma questo è un altro discorso.


Ma che allora si lascino  illuminare!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma che allora si lascino illuminare!!


 Dagli italiani?


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma che allora si lascino illuminare!!


a bastonate


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dagli italiani?


non tutti.
è sempre il solito discorso..


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a bastonate


a colpi di pali (della luce)


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a bastonate





Asudem ha detto:


> a colpi di pali (della luce)


Scherzate eh?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non tutti.
> è sempre il solito discorso..


 Oh yeah...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scherzate eh?


sì mari. scherziamo.
Mi sembrava evidente


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì mari. scherziamo.
> Mi sembrava evidente


OK!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> razzista?
> 
> si, con quei fanatici lo sono.
> 
> ...


Occhio, Mimì, a non confondere vittime e carnefici: cresci come loro, assoggettati a dogmi e leggi arcaiche, e sarai come loro. Chi è da condannare è chi li tiene nell'ignoranza e nella miseria morale (pur vestita questa di belle parole). Noi non eravamo molto differenti finchè la chiesa ha avuto davvero potere e la cultura non si è diffusa.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Occhio, Mimì, a non confondere vittime e carnefici: cresci come loro, assoggettati a dogmi e leggi arcaiche, e sarai come loro. Chi è da condannare è chi li tiene nell'ignoranza e nella miseria morale (pur vestita questa di belle parole). *Noi non eravamo molto differenti finchè la chiesa ha avuto davvero potere e la cultura non si è diffusa*.


 Anzi... eravamo peggio! Loro non hanno mai avuto l'inquisizione.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anzi... eravamo peggio! Loro non hanno mai avuto l'inquisizione.


 
Sì è vero, forse eravamo peggio e forse stiamo regredendo ma centinaia di anni di storia ci hanno insegnato la civiltà (non perfetta ma perfettibile). Io non trovo corretto come alcuni si comportano qui, a me pare che manchino di rispetto alle basi della ns cultura.
Ti faccio un esempio + volte mi è capitato di vedere un musulmano pisciare contro il muro di una chiesa, è solo maleducazione personale o sprezzo vs la ns cultura? mi auguro la prima


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sì è vero, forse eravamo peggio e forse stiamo regredendo ma centinaia di anni di storia ci hanno insegnato la civiltà (non perfetta ma perfettibile). *Io non trovo corretto come alcuni si comportano qui, a me pare che manchino di rispetto alle basi della ns cultura.*
> Ti faccio un esempio + volte mi è capitato di vedere un musulmano pisciare contro il muro di una chiesa, è solo maleducazione personale o sprezzo vs la ns cultura? mi auguro la prima


 Anche io... ma trovo ancora più scorretto come si comportano qui tanti italiani.
Per il resto, anche tra loro c'è di tutto. Brava gente e merde. Se proprio dobbiamo dividerci, dividiamoci su questo... e non su etnie o religioni.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io... ma trovo ancora più scorretto come si comportano qui tanti italiani.
> Per il resto, anche tra loro c'è di tutto. *Brava gente e merde. Se proprio dobbiamo dividerci, dividiamoci su questo... e non su etnie o religioni*.


non sono totalmente d'accordo. onestamente ci sono etnie che danno meno problemi di altre sarà una questione di cultura o di maggior adattabilità, non so


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non sono totalmente d'accordo. onestamente *ci sono etnie che danno meno problemi di altre sarà una questione di cultura* o di maggior adattabilità, non so


 Occhio però... se è di cultura, non è di etnia. 
Ma sai quanti problemi abbiamo dato noi, andando a casa d'altri? Cosa dovrebbero dire gli americani, ad esempio? Altro che questi...


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio però... se è di cultura, non è di etnia.
> Ma sai quanti problemi abbiamo dato noi, andando a casa d'altri? Cosa dovrebbero dire gli americani, ad esempio? Altro che questi...


ok. ma ti faccio un es gli indiani non hanno mai dato grandi problemi, lavorano nell'agricoltura e sono, in genere, benvisti, cosa che non accade ad es x i rumeni. questa generalizzazione non ha alcun carattere razzista è solo per poter melgio spiegare quanto ho affermato precedentemente


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok. ma ti faccio un es gli indiani non hanno mai dato grandi problemi, lavorano nell'agricoltura e sono, in genere, benvisti, cosa che non accade ad es x i rumeni. questa generalizzazione non ha alcun carattere razzista è solo per poter melgio spiegare quanto ho affermato precedentemente


Si ho capito... è difficile però capire quante differenze dipendano dalla cultura e dalla società di provenienza, e quante dal dna (etnia). Io sono propenso a gradere molto di più alla prima ipotesi.
In ogni caso... ti ripeto la domanda: cosa dovrebbero pensare della nostra cultura (o del nostro dna) gli americani, visti gli italiani che un secolo fa andarono laggiù? E non dirmi: non tutti erano mafiosi, perchè vale anche per gli immigrati che arrivano qua da noi... la maggior parte viene a lavorare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anzi... eravamo peggio! Loro non hanno mai avuto l'inquisizione.


Non ne hanno mai avuto bisogno: la praticano già regolarmente, essendo a capo dei paesi senza praticamente presenza di potenze laiche da controlare


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ho capito... è difficile però capire quante differenze dipendano dalla cultura e dalla società di provenienza, e quante dal dna (etnia). Io sono propenso a gradere molto di più alla prima ipotesi.
> In ogni caso... ti ripeto la domanda: cosa dovrebbero pensare della nostra cultura (o del nostro dna) gli americani, visti gli italiani che un secolo fa andarono laggiù? E non dirmi: non tutti erano mafiosi, perchè vale anche per gli immigrati che arrivano qua da noi... la maggior parte viene a lavorare.


 
avranno pensato sicuramente male e me ne dispiace. converrai però che il trattamento che ricevevano era un tantino diverso


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavano manifestando pro palestina e casualmente è venuta l'ora di pregare proprio davanti al duomo di milano.
> indi si sono messi tutti a pregare


 
Perdonatemi, in che modo delgi uomini che pregano il loro Dio e basta possono dare fastidio? anche se sono davanti ad una chiesa...intendo, se non compiono un gesto di evidente disprezzo nei confronti della nostra cultura e/o religione, come è invece l'esempio fatto da Sole dell'uomo che piscia sul muro della chiesa, che cosa c'è di male nel fatto di pregare? che poi si posaano fare mille discorsi sul fatto che spesso i musulmani dimostrano disprezzo per noi e la nostra cultura, questo lo posso capire...ma davvero io tutte ste polemiche anche sull'opportunità o meno di aprire moschee non le capisco.
Di recente il patriarca di Venezia ha detto che le moschee si possono aprire a condizione che vi sia una comunità consistente di musulmani e io, che sono cattolica e praticante, mi chiedo: 1. non siamo in vaticano quindi tu su se e quante moschee si possan aprire non lo puoi decidere; 2. ma che fastidio ti danno?


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok. ma ti faccio un es gli indiani non hanno mai dato grandi problemi, lavorano nell'agricoltura e sono, in genere, benvisti, cosa che non accade ad es x *i rumeni*. questa generalizzazione non ha alcun carattere razzista è solo per poter melgio spiegare quanto ho affermato precedentemente



Io non finiro' mai di ringraziare abbastanza la badante di mio fratello (rumena), che immobilizzato a letto per cancro gli ha lavato il culo ... se aspettava alla moglie stava fresco.

Perche' generalizzare porcocazzO, perche?

Dietro le nazionalita' ci sono le persone, e, non tutti siamo/sono aguali.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ne hanno mai avuto bisogno: la praticano già regolarmente, essendo a capo dei paesi senza praticamente presenza di potenze laiche da controlare


 Ma l'inquisizione medievale non era volta a controllare presenze laiche (inesistenti), ma le eresie religiose, il giudaismo (soprattutto in Spagna) e la stregoneria. Dopo la riforma, a combattere i luterani (vedi la guerra dei trent'anni). Certo, si accanì anche contro Galilei e Giordano Bruno.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non finiro' mai di ringraziare abbastanza la badante di mio fratello (rumena), che immobilizzato a letto per cancro gli ha lavato il culo ... se aspettava alla moglie stava fresco.
> 
> Perche' generalizzare porcocazzO, perche?
> 
> Dietro le nazionalita' ci sono le persone, e, non tutti siamo/sono aguali.


Marì, ho spiegato che la generalizzazione era finalizzata al discorso che stavo facendo con MM. detto questo sono perfettamente d'accordo che dietro le nazionalità ci siano le persone.


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ho capito... è difficile però capire quante differenze dipendano dalla cultura e dalla società di provenienza, e quante dal dna (etnia). Io sono propenso a gradere molto di più alla prima ipotesi.
> In ogni caso... ti ripeto la domanda: cosa dovrebbero pensare della nostra cultura (o del nostro dna) gli americani, visti gli italiani che un secolo fa andarono laggiù? E non dirmi: non tutti erano mafiosi, perchè vale anche per gli immigrati che arrivano qua da noi... la maggior parte viene a lavorare.


Ora ci vorrebbe il parere di un genetsita, forse, ma dubito che gli atteggiamenti di un popolo dipendano dal dna...direi che qui c'entra solo la cultura. Se sei cresciuto pensando alle donne come esseri esistenti al solo scopo di accondiscendere al volere di un uomo (e qui parlo dei paesi dell'est europeo, per esempio) ti viene, forse, più facile concepire giustificare che una donna possa essere presa con la forza. Ne parlavo con un'amica russa e anche con un mio collega albanese e credo che la risposta sia solo nella cultura, in ciò che hai sempre visto fare e sentito dire


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ho capito... è difficile però capire quante differenze dipendano dalla cultura e dalla società di provenienza, e quante dal dna (etnia). Io sono propenso a gradere molto di più alla prima ipotesi.
> In ogni caso... ti ripeto la domanda: cosa dovrebbero pensare della nostra cultura (o del nostro dna) gli americani, visti gli italiani che un secolo fa andarono laggiù? E non dirmi: non tutti erano mafiosi, perchè vale anche per gli immigrati che arrivano qua da noi... la maggior parte viene a lavorare.


Io eliminerei dai discorsi le questioni di DNA. Anche a titolo puramente discorsivo. Non c'entra una beata fava, quindi non tiriamolo nell'argomento, trattandosi esclusivamente di questioni di carattere culturale.
Ammenochè qualcuno non creda ancora alle "razze"


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma l'inquisizione medievale non era volta a controllare presenze laiche (inesistenti), ma le eresie religiose, il giudaismo (soprattutto in Spagna) e la stregoneria. Dopo la riforma, a combattere i luterani (vedi la guerra dei trent'anni). Certo, si accanì anche contro Galilei e Giordano Bruno.


beh, era anche un ottimo modo x incamerare i beni degli inquisiti...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> avranno pensato sicuramente male e me ne dispiace. converrai però che il trattamento che ricevevano era un tantino diverso


 Convengo. Ma è un altro problema questo... piuttosto, vedi: te ne dispiace. Perchè ti senti giudicata per quello che non sei. Non sei una mafiosa, eppure ti vedono (in tanti casi, e non solo negli states) ancora così. Capisci cosa vuol dire portare un marchio?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, era anche un ottimo modo x incamerare i beni degli inquisiti...


 Vero, tra le altre cose... guarda cosa hanno fatto ai templari.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io eliminerei dai discorsi le questioni di DNA. Anche a titolo puramente discorsivo. Non c'entra una beata fava, quindi non tiriamolo nell'argomento, trattandosi esclusivamente di questioni di carattere culturale.
> Ammenochè qualcuno non creda ancora alle "razze"


Rispondevo a chi parla di etnie. Un'etnia, biologicamente, si può basare solo su differenziazione di dna.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ora ci vorrebbe il parere di un genetsita, forse, ma dubito che gli atteggiamenti di un popolo dipendano dal dna...*direi che qui c'entra solo la cultura.* Se sei cresciuto pensando alle donne come esseri esistenti al solo scopo di accondiscendere al volere di un uomo (e qui parlo dei paesi dell'est europeo, per esempio) ti viene, forse, più facile concepire giustificare che una donna possa essere presa con la forza. Ne parlavo con un'amica russa e anche con un mio collega albanese e credo che la risposta sia solo nella cultura, in ciò che hai sempre visto fare e sentito dire


 E' quello che sostenevo io... parlare di etnie ha poco senso.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Convengo. Ma è un altro problema questo... piuttosto, vedi: te ne dispiace. Perchè ti senti giudicata per quello che non sei. Non sei una mafiosa, eppure ti vedono (in tanti casi, e non solo negli states) ancora così. Capisci cosa vuol dire portare un marchio?


capisco quanto sia brutto portarlo ma capisco anche perchè ce l'abbiano appioppato. non si sono svegliati una mattina dicendo "gli italiani sono mafiosi"


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non finiro' mai di ringraziare abbastanza la badante di mio fratello (rumena), che immobilizzato a letto per cancro gli ha lavato il culo ... se aspettava alla moglie stava fresco.
> 
> Perche' generalizzare porcocazzO, perche?
> 
> Dietro le nazionalita' ci sono le persone, e, non tutti siamo/sono aguali.


si certo. Però che li si faccia lavorare solo come badanti e raccogli pomodori  non è mica tanto democratico eh??


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> capisco quanto sia brutto portarlo ma capisco anche perchè ce l'abbiano appioppato. non si sono svegliati una mattina dicendo "gli italiani sono mafiosi"


Certo. Ma tu sei mafiosa? Eppure vieni globalmente giudicata così, all'estero. E' giusto? Si o no? Io credo di no.
Allora, perchè non la smettiamo di fare agli altri quello che non piace venga fatto a noi?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo. Ma tu sei mafiosa? Eppure vieni globalmente giudicata così, all'estero. E' giusto? Si o no? Io credo di no.
> Allora, perchè non la smettiamo di fare agli altri quello che non piace venga fatto a noi?



ma dai molti...oggi non è vero italians = mafiosi


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai molti...oggi non è vero italians = mafiosi


e quantanque fosse così ci basta poco per far cambiare idea.
volendolo ovviamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma l'inquisizione medievale non era volta a controllare presenze laiche (inesistenti), ma le eresie religiose, il giudaismo (soprattutto in Spagna) e la stregoneria. Dopo la riforma, a combattere i luterani (vedi la guerra dei trent'anni). Certo, si accanì anche contro Galilei e Giordano Bruno.


Le presenze "laiche esistevano eccome: non è mai stato "ufficiale" più di tanto, il potere temporale della chiesa. Si contrapponeva sempre a stati quantomeno ufficialmente governati da re laici i quali dovevano comunque essere controllati in qualche modo. Certo l'Inquisizione servì pure a mantenere il potere al di là dei tentativi eretici. La stregoneria fu epurata nei suoi elementi e sfruttata nelle sue tradizioni.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai molti...oggi non è vero italians = mafiosi


 Ma scherzi? Vai in Germania...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quantanque fosse così ci basta poco per far cambiare idea.
> volendolo ovviamente


cosa che abbiamo fatto nel corso degli anni
Oggi italians è moda, arte, cinema e via così.
 secondo me dovrebbero essere proprio loro ,in questo caso i rumeni, a combattere contro questi che si distinguono solo per violenza e basta.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Vai in Germania...


ebbè!!! l'estate scorsa hanno ucciso 6 persone in strada con un agguato...quando ho sentito la notizia ho pensato:"Mafia! che figura di merda!!!"


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Vai in Germania...


ma sei matto???
io li odio i crucchi!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa che abbiamo fatto nel corso degli anni
> Oggi italians è moda, arte, cinema e via così.
> secondo me dovrebbero essere proprio loro ,in questo caso i rumeni, a combattere contro questi che si distinguono solo per violenza e basta.


 
concordo.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si certo. Però che li si faccia lavorare solo come badanti e raccogli pomodori  non è mica tanto democratico eh??


Sono d'accordo ... quella di mio fratello era una donna non piu' giovane e con nessuna specializzazione ... ma quando vedo quelle con tanto di preparazione professionale, mi piange il cuore vedere tanti anni di studio buttati via.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le presenze "laiche esistevano eccome: non è mai stato "ufficiale" più di tanto, il potere temporale della chiesa. Si contrapponeva sempre a stati quantomeno ufficialmente governati da re laici i quali dovevano comunque essere controllati in qualche modo. Certo l'Inquisizione servì pure a mantenere il potere al di là dei tentativi eretici. La stregoneria fu epurata nei suoi elementi e sfruttata nelle sue tradizioni.


 Gli imperatori "laici" (che laici non furono mai, del *Sacro* romano Impero), non vennero mai tenuti a bada dall'inquisizione.  Gli altri re non si opposero mai al potere temporale della chiesa, ad eccezione di Enrico VIII... ma lui lo fece per la passera! E comunque, anche li l'inquisizione nulla potè fare.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ... quella di mio fratello era una donna non piu' giovane e con nessuna specializzazione ... ma quando vedo quelle con tanto di preparazione professionale, mi piange il cuore vedere tanti anni di studio buttati via.


ok, ma ho fior fiore di amiche italiane messe nella stessa merdosissima situazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a proposito..che ne pensate di quei pirla d'inglesi che stanno facendo tutto sto casino per l'appalto alla ditta siciliana?? a me sembran fuori di testa


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei matto???
> io li odio i crucchi!!!


 Ok, ma li anche ora Italianen=mafiosi!


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei matto???
> io li odio i crucchi!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma li anche ora Italianen=mafiosi!


c'han poco da insegnare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi sai, storicamente loro c'hanno il dentino avvelenato con noi ( e non li si può neanche non giustificare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa che abbiamo fatto nel corso degli anni
> *Oggi italians è moda, arte, cinema e via così.*
> secondo me dovrebbero essere proprio loro ,in questo caso i rumeni, a combattere contro questi che si distinguono solo per violenza e basta.


 Ma dove???


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dove???


Vede sempre "nonsolomoda" e si monta la testa


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *c'han poco da insegnare.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Noi ancora meno... a meno che non mi parli ancora di 4 stilisti, e del neorealismo. 
L'arte rinascimentale? Ok, ma mi sembra che vivere ancora di ciò che facemmo secoli fa sia davvero deprimente.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

*ah ecco...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vede sempre "nonsolomoda" e si monta la testa


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi ancora meno... a meno che non mi parli ancora di 4 stilisti, e del neorealismo.
> *L'arte rinascimentale? Ok, ma mi sembra che vivere ancora di ciò che facemmo secoli fa sia davvero deprimente*.


 concordo al 200% ormai l'Italia si basa sul suo glorioso passato...di centinaia di anni fa


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dove???


come dove?? la moda italiana non mi dirai che non è una delle migliori e più considerate...
per il cinema mi riferisco al neo realismo perchè oggi no di sicuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




arte stesso discorso che per il neo realismo


In soldoni ..campiamo di rendita


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo al 200% ormai l'Italia si basa sul suo glorioso passato...di centinaia di anni fa


Esatto. E guarda, siamo anche incapaci di conservare decentemente questo tesoro. Da poco proprio la Germania è intervenuta in sede europea chiedendo di mettere il patrimonio artistico italiano sotto tutela comunitaria, visto il degrado a cui è sottoposto.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo al 200% ormai l'Italia si basa sul suo glorioso passato...di centinaia di anni fa


ah certo!! il classico mettiamolo nel cassonetto


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. E guarda, siamo anche incapaci di conservare decentemente questo tesoro. Da poco proprio la Germania è intervenuta in sede europea chiedendo di mettere il patrimonio artistico italiano sotto tutela comunitaria, visto il degrado a cui è sottoposto.


Lasciamo perdere. Io abito a Pavia, capitale longobarda. l'anno scorso Pavia è stata esclusa dal percorso sui longobardi a causa del cattivo stato di conservazione dei monumenti...che figura!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come dove??* la moda italiana non mi dirai che non è una delle migliori e più considerate*...
> per il cinema mi riferisco al neo realismo perchè oggi no di sicuro
> 
> 
> ...


Anceh la Ferrari... minchia, a cosa ci dobbiamo aggrappare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo al 200% ormai l'Italia si basa sul suo glorioso passato...di centinaia di anni fa


Già, e poi ci sentiamo pure parlare delle alte vette della cultura islamica perchè _furono loro ad inventare il concetto matematico di "zero"._ (indicativo pure del livello a cui si sono poi fermati)


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anceh la Ferrari... minchia, a cosa ci dobbiamo aggrappare...



e le tette ?? le tette delle donne italiane??
ce le siamo scordate??


----------



## brugola (4 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anceh la Ferrari... minchia, a cosa ci dobbiamo aggrappare...


 
e la nostra pizza???? dove me la metti??


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e la nostra pizza???? dove me la metti??


e il risotto?? e la polenta???


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e il risotto?? e la polenta???


e i mandolini???


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e la nostra pizza???? dove me la metti??


 E i baffi neri e i mandolini?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Febbraio 2009)

per non parlare della pausini e ramazzotti


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per non parlare della pausini e ramazzotti


 
che culo!!!!


----------



## lale75 (4 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, ma ho fior fiore di amiche italiane messe nella stessa merdosissima situazione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da quanto ho letto e capito le proteste non riguardano tanto il fatto che l'appalto sia stato vinto da una ditta italiana, quanto, piuttosto, dal fatto che la ditta in questione sembra non abbia intenzione di mantenere i posti dei lavoratori inglesi sostituendoli con personale italiano o portoghese...però ammetto di non essere aggiornatissima sulla vicenda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non finiro' mai di ringraziare abbastanza la badante di mio fratello (rumena), che immobilizzato a letto per cancro gli ha lavato il culo ... se aspettava alla moglie stava fresco.
> 
> Perche' generalizzare porcocazzO, perche?
> 
> Dietro le nazionalita' ci sono le persone, e, non tutti siamo/sono aguali.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mmm, Alce, avete ragione...

e anche generalizzare è da ignorantone come ho fatto io..è che sono tanti...tra cinesi e musulmani a milano è un disastro......

Ps. mari..pure il mi babbo ha avuto una badante romena. una persona straordinaria, è diventata una mia cara amica...basta dirti che le chiavi di casa mia..e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mmm, Alce, avete ragione...
> 
> e anche generalizzare è da ignorantone come ho fatto io..è che sono tanti...tra cinesi e musulmani a milano è un disastro......
> 
> Ps. mari..pure il mi babbo ha avuto una badante romena. una persona straordinaria, è diventata una mia cara amica...basta dirti che le chiavi di casa mia..e ho detto tutto.


Miciona se le dita della stessa mano non sono uguali, figurati le persone ... mio fratello aveva una fiducia cieca in Graziella.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2009)

*Hammurabi*

Il Codice di Hammurabi è considerato il primo codice che istituisce la giustizia perché

istituisce proprio la legge del taglione che delimita la vendetta alla misura dell'offesa subita. Se solo pensiamo al nostro codice penale che fino a poco più di trentanni fa prevedeva l'attenuante delle motivazioni d'onore per l'omicidio che riduceva la pena praticamente a zero, possiamo ben comprendere che era considerato normale poter vendicarsi di un'offesa (tradimento o rapporti sessuali non approvati dalla famiglia e considerati negativamente dalla società) in modo del tutto sproporzionato. La legge del taglione evita anche la faida. Per cui, rispetto ai delitti di cui si parlava in questi giorni, potrebbe comportare lo stupro degli stupratori o la loro evirazione e non lo stupro dei parenti o la tortura prolungata o la pena di morte.
inoltre introduce l'idea di risarcimento in sostituzione della legge del taglione, per delitti tra "caste" diverse prevedendo pene differenziate. Questo però in modo chiaro e non attraverso l'abilità degli avvocati.
La legge del taglione è diffusa nel modo arabo (ed è di derivazione biblica) perché in società nomadi non è pensabile di applicare una pena detentiva.
Invece nel mondo greco era, ad esempio, diffusa l'espulsione dalla polis perché per la loro cultura la morte civile era una condanna penosa e non costosa.
La pena detentiva si è andata via via diffondento quanto più è diventata sostenibile dal punto di vista dei costi e man man che si è diffusa l'ideologia del recupero del delinquente.

Nella nostra società è altamente diffusa l'idea che esista la possibilità dell'errore nell'individuare il colpevole e sono quindi previste perlopiù pene non irreversibili. Questo è il principale argomento contro la pena di morte.

Poi c'è chi prova orrore all'idea di togliere la vita a un altro essere umano, ma non è un argomento giuridico o di ordine pubblico, ma etico.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Febbraio 2009)

io comunque ricrdavo che la legge del taglione fosse quella, ad esempio, che prevede il taglio della mano ai ladri. Sbaglio di molto?


----------



## lale75 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> io comunque ricrdavo che la legge del taglione fosse quella, ad esempio, che prevede il taglio della mano ai ladri. Sbaglio di molto?


No, hai ragione


----------

